# Why can't people learn not to shoot cops



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

It seems like a no-brainer but yet it keeps happening. It never turns out well for the shooter and usually ends in their death. Cops will throw more effort into catching a cop shooter than about any other crime. If you've got drugs in the car, it is far better to go to jail for drugs than run a high risk of dying from shooting a cop. Same with a stolen car or other crimes. Shouldn't this be comprehended by people without being told? I confess, I don't understand the stupidity involved.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

poppy said:


> It seems like a no-brainer but yet it keeps happening. It never turns out well for the shooter and usually ends in their death. Cops will throw more effort into catching a cop shooter than about any other crime. If you've got drugs in the car, it is far better to go to jail for drugs than run a high risk of dying from shooting a cop. Same with a stolen car or other crimes. Shouldn't this be comprehended by people without being told? I confess, I don't understand the stupidity involved.


It is a strange mindset for sure. Grampa told us kids a thousand times at least, "it takes all kinds to make the world go round." The longer I live the more I see he was right.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Why can't cops learn not to shoot innocent citizens? Seems to me there is plenty of stupid and evil everywhere.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> Why can't cops learn not to shoot innocent citizens? Seems to me there is plenty of stupid and evil everywhere.


Ummm....A person with drugs in his car or driving a stolen car is not an innocent citizen. He's a criminal. Why double down on the criminality by shooting a cop? BTW, I can't remember the last time a cop walked up to an innocent citizen pumping gas and emptied his gun into him.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

People who walk up and execute a cop? 
They aren't right. 
There is no learning to be done. 
Either mentally ill or something serious and important missing from their psyches like a serious personality disorder or they are psychopaths.

Really though...same with those who would execute any other human being.

It would be good to get these "people" identified and get them off the street and locked up away from police and civilians alike.

And cops shooting innocent civilians is a serious problem too.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

basketti said:


> People who walk up and execute a cop?
> They aren't right.
> There is no learning to be done.
> Either mentally ill or something serious and important missing from their psyches like a serious personality disorder or they are psychopaths.
> ...


That's a good idea, but how? Our laws make it nearly impossible to lock someone up until they actually do something bad and then it is often too late. There are mentally ill people walking the streets in our cities and once in a while one will go off the beam and attack someone with a hammer or brick. How do we decide who needs locked up and who doesn't? Civil rights certainly come into play.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

poppy said:


> Ummm....A person with drugs in his car or driving a stolen car is not an innocent citizen. He's a criminal. Why double down on the criminality by shooting a cop? BTW, I can't remember the last time a cop walked up to an innocent citizen pumping gas and emptied his gun into him.



How's about an innocent guy at a gas station just getting his driver's license like the cop requested? His crime? Not having his seatbelt fastened.....

http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/25/justice/south-carolina-trooper-shooting/


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

basketti said:


> People who walk up and execute a cop?
> They aren't right.
> There is no learning to be done.
> Either mentally ill or something serious and important missing from their psyches like a serious personality disorder or they are psychopaths.
> ...


I'm not so sure about that one. A truly insane person might attack people at random but to focus on certain groups, whether it be cops, doctors, firemen, or others shows they at least know what they are doing. It seems they are receiving that message from somewhere whether it be their dog, voices in their heads, or some hate group.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> How's about an innocent guy at a gas station just getting his driver's license like the cop requested? His crime? Not having his seatbelt fastened.....
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/25/justice/south-carolina-trooper-shooting/


A bad situation to be sure but the cop was fired and charged. There is no evidence he meant to shoot an unarmed person. He was probably rattled by the guy lurching back into his vehicle and made a wrong split second decision. It would have ended much better if either the cop had asked him where his license was or the guy had told him his license was in the vehicle. We had a state cop here some years ago stop a young woman on the highway and had her get out of the car. He asked for her license and she told him it was in her purse in the car and went to reach for it. He immediately told her to freeze and retrieved it himself. Right in the top of her open purse was a loaded handgun. It turned out both her and her husband were wanted in another state for murder. Had the cop not stopped her from getting to the purse, one of them would be dead. I think cops often over react but you couldn't pay me enough to do that job.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

poppy said:


> I'm not so sure about that one. A truly insane person might attack people at random but to focus on certain groups, whether it be cops, doctors, firemen, or others shows they at least know what they are doing. It seems they are receiving that message from somewhere whether it be their dog, voices in their heads, or some hate group.


Psychopaths and sociopaths aren't necessarily "insane". They lack empathy and remorse and tend to prey on others. And they do pick targeted groups sometimes.


Look, I think that a cop killer or someone targeting firefighters or military members is an especially heinous creature. Preying on the very people who risk their lives to defend and protect us is beyond what society should tolerate. 
Make sure they truly are guilty thru due process and lock them up for good or if they are really and truly caught dead to rights, put them down like a rabid dog. 

But these people should also not abuse the trust that we in society place in them. That is pretty awful too. To have the very person that is supposed to be protecting you, abusing and tyranizing you. 
I think we should be able to say one is bad without assuming other is right. They are both very wrong.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

poppy said:


> That's a good idea, but how? Our laws make it nearly impossible to lock someone up until they actually do something bad and then it is often too late. There are mentally ill people walking the streets in our cities and once in a while one will go off the beam and attack someone with a hammer or brick. How do we decide who needs locked up and who doesn't? Civil rights certainly come into play.


Good question. I myself was attacked by one of those people let out from a hospital during the day in downtown Boston at the Bowdoin St. subway station in the 80's.
I was not seriously injured but I could have been (she had a good sized piece of broken glass) and fighting back turned out to be the right thing to do, luckily

Not sure what the answer is about our country's mental health situation but we need to do something about it. I don't know about you, but crazy people scare me.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The negative aspect of our society has progressively become more visible over the last 15 to 20 years. The increase in the negativity has tracked upward similar to the increases in both personal technology increase and increased drug use and trade.

The LEOs I know all share the opinion that they need to increase their ability to interact and get to know the citizenry they are sworn to protect, unfortunately as they are not able to effectively foot patrol or slow cruise their assigned patrol areas due to reduced force numbers, increased cellular 911 calls , etc. , their opportunities to get to know their community members and vice versa are limited.

The best approach all communities can do in this day and age is for both the citizens and LEAs / LEOs to do their best to reach out to each other whenever possible.

The more our LEOs get acquainted with we citizens the better they will be able to be able to offer us protection and some of us will be able to more safely assist them when necessary.

Policing is a job related duty however it is also a social duty of the citizenry of the police jurisdiction. Communication between the two sides of the equation are paramount to effective policing.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

And ever since that town in MO., and Obama doing NOTHING about it things have been getting worse and worse in this country about shooting LEO, time to put a stop it. and FAST.
This is getting way out of hand and this administration COULD have put a stop to it long ago, now they don't know how to do it, as things have gone bad to worse. This shooting of officers is the new rage and a new LOW in this country.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm wondering if all of this recent focus on both cops being shot and doing the shooting is simply the media enjoying the frenzy that it all stirs up, which in turn creates more exciting stories for them to report. Haven't there always been some unjustified police shootings and cops shot in the line of duty? What are the stats? Is there really an increase or just an increase in reporting it more than just locally?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Some people will never learn. It's a fact of human nature. It's been true since our republic was founded. http://www.nleomf.org/facts/officer-fatalities-data/year.html. The interesting thing is that the good old days of the 50s, 60s, 70s, and 80s seemed much more deadly to LEOs than today. Despite all the coverage to the contrary the last three years have been among the safest for LEOs and this year's numbers of officers killed in the line of duty is trending lower than last year's. Every officer killed is tragic. But some people need to take a deep breath before reacting to every tragic event of this sort and placing motives of their own design on perpetrators they know nothing about. The same goes for those who ascribe motives to cops they know nothing about. People make bad decisions every day. Some are worse than others but not all are driven by evil or hate. Sometimes they're just really bad decisions.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

A white guy shoots up a church full of black people and it's obviously race motivated, and we blame every white person, ban a flag, deface historic statues, riot in the streets.
A black hate group calls for the killing of cops, black people start killing cops, but don't link the group to the killers, you might be racist.
No riots, no national call to stop killing cops, no tears from the thief in chief.
I think it's pretty easy to see who the real racists are in this country.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Cornhusker said:


> A white guy shoots up a church full of black people and it's obviously race motivated, and we blame every white person, ban a flag, deface historic statues, riot in the streets.
> A black hate group calls for the killing of cops, black people start killing cops, but don't link the group to the killers, you might be racist.
> No riots, no national call to stop killing cops, no tears from the thief in chief.
> I think it's pretty easy to see who the real racists are in this country.


Maybe it's the people who didn't call for the immediate execution of the young church shooter. Maybe its the people who tie every new shooting to one form of symbolism but deny that any symbolism existed that could have affected Roof. Maybe it's the people who jump in with mental illness and drug interaction excuses in some cases but remain silent in others. Maybe, to some extent, it's all of us.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

The notion that cops are shooting innocent people is pure BS. No doubt there are a very few isolated cases where cops made a mistake and shot an innocent, but these are few and far between.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> That's a good idea, but how? Our laws make it nearly impossible to lock someone up until they actually do something bad and then it is often too late. There are mentally ill people walking the streets in our cities and once in a while one will go off the beam and attack someone with a hammer or brick. How do we decide who needs locked up and who doesn't? Civil rights certainly come into play.


We need to make mental illness a priority. It's still a stigma to the ignorant, that needs to be addressed as well. 

The rule of thumb is if they are a danger to themselves or others they need to be admitted for observation. That's when a 72 hour hold comes into effect. No civil rights violated, no court order needed. 

http://www.sanders.senate.gov/newsroom/recent-business/mental-health-care


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> A white guy shoots up a church full of black people and it's obviously race motivated, and we blame every white person, ban a flag, deface historic statues, riot in the streets.
> A black hate group calls for the killing of cops, black people start killing cops, but don't link the group to the killers, you might be racist.
> No riots, no national call to stop killing cops, no tears from the thief in chief.
> I think it's pretty easy to see who the real racists are in this country.


Roof admitted to the world that he killed nine black people because they were black. Did you need him to write it in his own blood? What flag was banned? 

Do you have any evidence, at all, the BLM is in any way linked to the cop killings? Anything?

Unsubstantiated, over emotional rubbish.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> And ever since that town in MO., and Obama doing NOTHING about it things have been getting worse and worse in this country about shooting LEO, time to put a stop it. and FAST.
> This is getting way out of hand and this administration COULD have put a stop to it long ago, now they don't know how to do it, as things have gone bad to worse. This shooting of officers is the new rage and a new LOW in this country.


 What do you expect from a POTUS apparently elected twice by civics class dropouts in the electoral college and incapable of leading a pack of starving wolves to a fresh kill if he is wearing a pair of bacon boxer shorts and New York strip flip flops while saying "here wolfie wolfie wolfie"?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Shrek said:


> What do you expect from a POTUS apparently elected twice by civics class dropouts in the electoral college and incapable of leading a pack of starving wolves to a fresh kill if he is wearing a pair of bacon boxer shorts and New York strip flip flops while saying "here wolfie wolfie wolfie"?


Sigh.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

poppy said:


> Ummm....A person with drugs in his car or driving a stolen car is not an innocent citizen. He's a criminal. Why double down on the criminality by shooting a cop? BTW, I can't remember the last time a cop walked up to an innocent citizen pumping gas and emptied his gun into him.



That's not true
Poppy I agreed with your op but there are lots of ways to wind up driving a car with drugs in it or a stolen car without being a criminal. 
I have transported vehicles for a for a living and have been in both situations. 
The worst one was while transporting a car for a sheriffs office. Apparently they had found the pound of grass under the seat but no one opened the trunk till I did......opsiee!


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

poppy said:


> Ummm....A person with drugs in his car or driving a stolen car is not an innocent citizen. He's a criminal. Why double down on the criminality by shooting a cop? BTW, I can't remember the last time a cop walked up to an innocent citizen pumping gas and emptied his gun into him.


According to a couple of hundred years of law in this country they are innocent citizens. Until a judge or jury decides otherwise they are innocent of any crime. No police officer gets to decide otherwise all on their own. Police officers exist to enforce laws, not act as judge, jury and executioner.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Patchouli said:


> Why can't cops learn not to shoot innocent citizens? Seems to me there is plenty of stupid and evil everywhere.


I don't believe either Trayvon Martin or Michael Brown were innocent civilians. While Brown was the only one killed, not murdered, by a cop, neither were innocent civilians. I can't fathom the current call for killing cops. We're losing any semblance of a polite society. 

The executions of cops simply because they're cops shows the rot. We've got major problems when youth feel free to sucker punch someone minding their own business just because they happened to be walking by.

We've gone over the edge. The problem isn't going to fix itself. Yes, there's plenty of stupid and evil everywhere. I can't say the cops are the biggest part of the problem.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Fishindude said:


> The notion that cops are shooting innocent people is pure BS. No doubt there are a very few isolated cases where cops made a mistake and shot an innocent, but these are few and far between.



In Illinois over half those on death row were eventually found to be wrongly convicted. 
If the system was still off by half at that level how often must the cop on the street with less time and resources be wrong ?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

There are unfortunate incidents where bad cops kill innocent people, or, good cops make bad choices. They are not as common as a follower of the media would think. Most shootings are justified. Like the Terrorist threat, this situation is blown out of proportion to breed fear and division.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

mmoetc said:


> Some people will never learn. It's a fact of human nature. It's been true since our republic was founded. http://www.nleomf.org/facts/officer-fatalities-data/year.html. The interesting thing is that the good old days of the 50s, 60s, 70s, and 80s seemed much more deadly to LEOs than today. Despite all the coverage to the contrary the last three years have been among the safest for LEOs and this year's numbers of officers killed in the line of duty is trending lower than last year's. Every officer killed is tragic. But some people need to take a deep breath before reacting to every tragic event of this sort and placing motives of their own design on perpetrators they know nothing about. The same goes for those who ascribe motives to cops they know nothing about. People make bad decisions every day. Some are worse than others but not all are driven by evil or hate. Sometimes they're just really bad decisions.


Don't you think the lower cop deaths can be largely attributed to actions by the cops themselves? There are areas cops will not even go to when called these days unless there are several of them. Then there is the higher tech gear they have than wasn't available to them in the past. If one looks at the deaths by shootings in our cities, it certainly is not because the streets are safer.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Aside from those who target cops just because they want to kill cops ... 

I think it demonstrates certain mindset ... people not willing to say I screwed up, deal with the consequence and move on. We just recently had a case in our area where two teenagers stole a car. Cops saw them and tried to pull them over. The kids ran instead of facing the consequences. They chose a mountain road with sharp curves and steep drop offs for their escape at high speed (not sure if they knew the area, they came from a neighboring state). It did not end well ... one was killed, the other very seriously injured. They sure would have been better off accepting consequences for stealing a car but they chose to run.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

FarmerKat said:


> Aside from those who target cops just because they want to kill cops ...
> 
> I think it demonstrates certain mindset ... people not willing to say I screwed up, deal with the consequence and move on. We just recently had a case in our area where two teenagers stole a car. Cops saw them and tried to pull them over. The kids ran instead of facing the consequences. They chose a mountain road with sharp curves and steep drop offs for their escape at high speed (not sure if they knew the area, they came from a neighboring state). It did not end well ... one was killed, the other very seriously injured. They sure would have been better off accepting consequences for stealing a car but they chose to run.


Stuff like that happens every day and a lot of innocent people are hurt or killed by people running from the cops. It makes no sense. Often they run for some relatively trivial reason such as an outstanding warrant or no drivers license. Why risk your life or the lives of others for something you could simply go to jail for and bond out in a few hours?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

poppy said:


> Don't you think the lower cop deaths can be largely attributed to actions by the cops themselves? There are areas cops will not even go to when called these days unless there are several of them. Then there is the higher tech gear they have than wasn't available to them in the past. If one looks at the deaths by shootings in our cities, it certainly is not because the streets are safer.


I knew several first responders in Chicago in the 70's and 80's. The stories they told were harrowing. Bowling balls being thrown from the upper stories of the projects as they wheeled the stretcher up the sidewalk. Waiting for armed police escorts before they entered some buildings. Not much has changed other than the coverage of things. We have many more armed officers on the streets and fewer are actually being killed. Maybe we are learning not to.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

People have limits they can justify in their mind. If someone does X to me,I can do Y back. Where those limits are drawn, come from what they are taught or learn in life.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> We need to make mental illness a priority. It's still a stigma to the ignorant, that needs to be addressed as well.
> 
> The rule of thumb is if they are a danger to themselves or others they need to be admitted for observation. That's when a 72 hour hold comes into effect. No civil rights violated, no court order needed.
> 
> http://www.sanders.senate.gov/newsroom/recent-business/mental-health-care


The fallacy in your your thinking is that one has to do something against the law in order to be put on a 72 hour watch. And I don't mean just J walking or running a stop sign. More like something really evil. 

BTW: a "hold" is different than a "psychiatric watch"....and do you have any idea what is involved and the process to get someone committed or even diagnosed?

Can you imagine the jail system if every one that did something illegal was put on a 72 hour watch for psychiatric problems? Where is the line drawn? 

Many of the shootings today are done by people already having a psychiatric diagnosis. As an example, the Representative in Tuscon that was shot, her shooter was previously diagnosed.

So, what are you going to do? Lock up everyone that has a mental illness or diagnosis? The DSM is up to 5 revisions and getting thicker every year.

Just like you stated, You really need to think a little deeper and question more.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Wolf mom said:


> The fallacy in your your thinking is that one has to do something against the law in order to be put on a 72 hour watch. And I don't mean just J walking or running a stop sign. More like something really evil.
> 
> BTW: a "hold" is different than a "psychiatric watch"....and do you have any idea what is involved and the process to get someone committed or even diagnosed?
> 
> ...


Where did I say a crime has to be committed? I didn't, because it doesn't. A 72 hour hold is the same thing as a "psych watch." The person has to be a danger to themselves or others. 

http://www.treatmentadvocacycenter.org/get-help/know-the-laws-in-your-state

Do you now, or have you ever, worked in the psych field? People with mental problems are mainly medicated and let go. The majority of them have little to no follow up care. Most people do not respond to the first medication that is tried, and all the meds in the world won't help if they're not taken. Therapy is needed for most mentally ill people as well, and it's very very rarely given to the indigent. 

You just need to think a little deeper and read a bit more.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Roof admitted to the world that he killed nine black people because they were black. Did you need him to write it in his own blood? What flag was banned?
> 
> Do you have any evidence, at all, the BLM is in any way linked to the cop killings? Anything?
> 
> Unsubstantiated, over emotional rubbish.


Blm calls for the killing of cops
Cops get killed in response.
Liberals make excuses
It's a pattern


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Blm calls for the killing of cops
> Cops get killed in response.
> Liberals make excuses
> It's a pattern


No proof? Not in a remote tie-in? Completely unsubstantiated rumor and rubbish.

You may want it to be true but that doesn't make it so.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Blm calls for the killing of cops
> Cops get killed in response.
> Liberals make excuses
> It's a pattern


I see a pattern all right. Not the same one you see.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> I see a pattern all right. Not the same one you see.


You won't see a pattern if you refuse to look


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> You won't see a pattern if you refuse to look


Why do you and others throw out that line when people don't see things the same way you do? I think that I have looked pretty closely at the situation. The pattern I see is people wanting your statement to be true but no proof it is.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

painterswife said:


> Why do you and others throw out that line when people don't see things the same way you do? I think that I have looked pretty closely at the situation. The pattern I see is people wanting your statement to be true but no proof it is.


 Lets take his statement one line at a time, shall we? 



_



Blm calls for the killing of cops

Click to expand...

 _
_Well, they have. "what do we want? Dead Cops!! when do we want it? Now."
_
_



Cops get killed in response.

Click to expand...

_ 
_The "in response" thing has not yet been proven, but, cops have been killed, execution style, in several incidences. 
_

_



Liberals make excuses

Click to expand...

_ _Always_

_



It's a pattern

Click to expand...

 _
_Appears to be. _


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Farmerga said:


> Lets take his statement one line at a time, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, if you make blanket assumptions and don't bother with the truth you could see it as true.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's the pattern... Both sides are arguing with idiots and no one can see it. One side says something so stupid that it doesn't deserve a response, but someone will respond giving the first person a voice.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Geez Louise, why would anyone assume this is something that can be "fixed"? 

There are all kinds of people in this world, the good the bad and the ugly. That's why we have cops in the first place. And sometimes we get cops from the "bad and ugly" end of the pool, too. 

It's always going to be an ongoing problem, trying to protect people from each other without trampling on the individual's rights. When someone is found to have done wrong, you punish them. But there really isn't an "ounce of prevention" that can be applied so that "it can never happen again". That's a pipe dream. 

As a society, we decided it was wrong to lock away mentally ill people simply because they are mentally ill. So now they are among us and we have to deal with the ramifications. Some of them are harmless, some of them are quite dangerous and even the professionals can't always tell the difference until it's too late.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Cornhusker said:


> Blm calls for the killing of cops
> Cops get killed in response.
> Liberals make excuses
> It's a pattern


BLM could pass out tags like they use in some states for deer hunting and the liberals would still defend them :hysterical:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Sawmill Jim said:


> BLM could pass out tags like they use in some states for deer hunting and the liberals would still defend them :hysterical:


Please indicate where anyone has defended killing cops.

Fallacious, and unsubstantiated rubbish.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

There is a pattern but I think most refuse to see it. Since the BLM movement started cop killings are DOWN !


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> There is a pattern but I think most refuse to see it. Since the BLM movement started cop killings are DOWN !


Maybe the cops awareness is UP !


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> There is a pattern but I think most refuse to see it. Since the BLM movement started cop killings are DOWN !


Ever hear of a slow season ? You sound disopointed :stars:


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Please indicate where anyone has defended killing cops.
> 
> Fallacious, and unsubstantiated rubbish.


If you didn't have the ability to understand my statement ,nether would you understand I was referring to the defense of the BLM group . Anyone defending them is in effect defending their agenda :cowboy:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Sawmill Jim said:


> If you didn't have the ability to understand my statement ,nether would you understand I was referring to the defense of the BLM group . Anyone defending them is in effect defending their agenda :cowboy:


I got that. You certainly didn't need to point it out. So, _can_ you point out where anyone has defended BLM in regard to killing cops? Did I word it so you can understand it this time? I don't want to confuse you again.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Ever hear of a slow season ? You sound disopointed :stars:



Ohh that's ugly. 
Personally I'm overjoyed fewer cops are being killed and pleased that if BLM is having a effect it's a good one.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> I got that. You certainly didn't need to point it out. So, _can_ you point out where anyone has defended BLM in regard to killing cops? Did I word it so you can understand it this time? I don't want to confuse you again.


You defend BLM do you not ? If so one and the same .You are either for BLM as a whole or against .:cowboy:


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sawmill Jim said:


> You defend BLM do you not ? If so one and the same .You are either for BLM as a whole or against .:cowboy:


Who made you decider of all?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Sawmill Jim said:


> You defend BLM do you not ? If so one and the same .You are either for BLM as a whole or against .:cowboy:


I'll narrow the scope and make it easier for you, please point out where *I* have ever defended BLM in regard to cop killing. Betcha can't.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

AmericanStand said:


> There is a pattern but I think most refuse to see it. Since the BLM movement started cop killings are DOWN !


link?


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

painterswife said:


> Who made you decider of all?


Not being plagued with the disease of liberalism helps to discern certain truths about most things .

Like being a member of the National Socialist German Workers' Party, and claiming to love Jews :bash:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

If ya doesn't agree with the boss, you is *rubbish*


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Not being plagued with the disease of liberalism helps to discern certain truths about most things .
> 
> Like being a member of the National Socialist German Workers' Party, and claiming to love Jews :bash:


Well if that is your justification, I don't have to worry about it much.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> Why can't cops learn not to shoot innocent citizens? Seems to me there is plenty of stupid and evil everywhere.


3 posts in and the cop hating starts


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> If ya doesn't agree with the boss, you is *rubbish*


I've never said that, and I never will. I said that the information is rubbish. Please read for comprehension and stop putting words in my mouth.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'll narrow the scope and make it easier for you, please point out where *I* have ever defended BLM in regard to cop killing. Betcha can't.


Did you defend BLM at all on any point ?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Did you defend BLM at all on any point ?


Do a search, you obviously haven't believed anything I've said to this point. Knock yourself out.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I've never said that, and I never will. I said that the information is rubbish. Please read for comprehension and stop putting words in my mouth.


Who said I was talking about you???


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Did you defend BLM at all on any point ?


Spare us all your wannabe strawman arguments. So in your little world...if someone said BLM was advocating beheading puppies and I answered that there was no evidence of that and it was untrue...i would be defending BLM and therefore condoning everything they do and say.

Good luck with that lame line of (non)reasoning.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

basketti said:


> Spare us all your wannabe strawman arguments. So in your little world...if someone said BLM was advocating beheading puppies and I answered that there was no evidence of that and it was untrue...i would be defending BLM and therefore condoning everything they do and say.
> 
> Good luck with that lame line of (non)reasoning.


Thing is, there is evidence BLM advocates the killing of cops.
Their own words should be proof enough they condone it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

If you are a republican then you must be a prolifer. 

That is not logical and neither is your conclusion.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Thing is, there is evidence BLM advocates the killing of cops.
> Their own words should be proof enough they condone it.


Do you condone everything that might come out of the mouths of a few fringe people of your own party?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

basketti said:


> Do you condone everything that might come out of the mouths of a few fringe people of your own party?


No, but BLM isn't a party, they are a race based hate group.
Can you imagine the uproar if someone set up WLM and marched around chanting about murdering someone?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> No, but BLM isn't a party, they are a race based hate group.
> Can you imagine the uproar if someone set up WLM and marched around chanting about murdering someone?


oaky...any group you are a part of...like say conservatives. There have been some pretty ugly things that have come out of the mouths of conservatives. That I didn't agree with when I was a conservative. Do you agree with everything a fringe conservative element might advocate?

Is there a website with the mission statement of the BLM movement that says they advocate killing cops? If there is, I will fully agree with you.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

basketti said:


> oaky...any group you are a part of...like say conservatives. There have been some pretty ugly things that have come out of the mouths of conservatives. That I didn't agree with when I was a conservative. Do you agree with everything a fringe conservative element might advocate?
> 
> Is there a website with the mission statement of the BLM movement that says they advocate killing cops? If there is, I will fully agree with you.


I have no idea what their website says.
I do know what they chant/yell/scream on TV while having their "rally"


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> I have no idea what their website says.
> I do know what they chant/yell/scream on TV while having their "rally"


There are tons of interviews with the organization's representative, aren't there? Have they actually stated that this is a mission....a tenet of their organization? 

How are you certain that the ones chanting this are actually representing the movement?

Personally, i think they are a fringe and very whacko element.

If you're going to make sweeping and broad statements and spend so much time vilifying a movement...seems like you might want to do a little snooping around and find out what they actually stand for.

But if the movement DOES actually advocate killing police officers... I'm right there with you in denouncing them.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

How many of you Christians support the horrendous nonsense spewed by the Westboro Baptist Church? 

Just because they are out there on the news marching and spouting their vileness, I don't then assume they stand for all Christians.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

basketti said:


> How many of you Christians support the horrendous nonsense spewed by the Westboro Baptist Church?
> 
> Just because they are out there on the news marching and spouting their vileness, I don't then assume they stand for all Christians.


That's not a very good comparison.
WBC always announces they are coming, they aren't a national movement, all they are looking for is publicity.
I'm sure not all BLM "protesters" like the thought of killing cops, but we do see hundreds of them calling for the murder of police on TV
Are you saying they have no influence on weak minded people who decide to go kill a cop?
That would be insane to think the call for murder has no effect.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

oneraddad said:


> Here's the pattern... Both sides are arguing with idiots and no one can see it. One side says something so stupid that it doesn't deserve a response, but someone will respond giving the first person a voice.


This is so true right here. And its the same people in every thread arguing ideology with people who are just arguing back. Serves no purpose what-so-ever.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Oldshep said:


> This is so true right here. And its the same people in every thread arguing ideology with people who are just arguing back. Serves no purpose what-so-ever.


It burns calories and amuses us. ound:

What I don't understand is why other people bother reading it if it bugs them.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

basketti said:


> It burns calories and amuses us. ound:


Mental gymnastics are good for the brain as well.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's pointless to look for rational explanations for irrational behavior.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

basketti said:


> Do you condone everything that might come out of the mouths of a few fringe people of your own party?


Good felicitation :hysterical: I promise as soon as Trump advocates killing cops I will support Hillary :bandwagon:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Good felicitation :hysterical: I promise as soon as Trump advocates killing cops I will support Hillary :bandwagon:


Is this supposed to make sense?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

basketti said:


> There are tons of interviews with the organization's representative, aren't there? Have they actually stated that this is a mission....a tenet of their organization?
> 
> How are you certain that the ones chanting this are actually representing the movement?
> 
> ...


Well get ready to denounce. There was the Minnesota fair incident where they chanted "pigs in a blanket, fry them like bacon", and then the next day, a person claiming to represent the group gave an interview with a very lame explanation of how they were just joshing around with one policeman in particular who was accompanying the march. I heard the audio of both.

Did anyone from BLM HQ come out and say, that wasn't us, they just used our name? Not that I have seen.

It was during a BLM protest in Ferguson that two cops were shot. Now was the shooter a full-fledged "member" or just mingling with them at that moment? But if you are there in the same place at the same time, it is reasonable to assume you are joining in with them. 

I think BLM as a "movement" is going to have the same problem as the TP only magnified. People jump on the bandwagon and claim affiliation but then they do things that are in conflict with the "official" organization's mission statement. Only the organization isn't that "official" to begin with, it's a movement. Kind of a catch 22, ain't it?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

MO_cows said:


> Well get ready to denounce. There was the Minnesota fair incident where they chanted "pigs in a blanket, fry them like bacon", and then the next day, a person claiming to represent the group gave an interview with a very lame explanation of how they were just joshing around with one policeman in particular who was accompanying the march. I heard the audio of both.
> 
> Did anyone from BLM HQ come out and say, that wasn't us, they just used our name? Not that I have seen.
> 
> ...


I'll denounce the movement when they come out officially declaring that cops should be killed. If someone is claiming to be a representative, that doesn't mean they are. It may just be too loosely organized to really stand for anything.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

basketti said:


> Is this supposed to make sense?


Only to those that read your post and my response in sequence .Not my fault you don't even know what you typed to garner the response :hysterical:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> That's not a very good comparison.
> WBC always announces they are coming, they aren't a national movement, all they are looking for is publicity.
> I'm sure not all BLM "protesters" like the thought of killing cops, but we do see hundreds of them calling for the murder of police on TV
> Are you saying they have no influence on weak minded people who decide to go kill a cop?
> That would be insane to think the call for murder has no effect.


Sure it is. It serves to illustrate that in every group, religion, political party or movement, there are fringe elements who claim to speak for the whole but don't. Judging the whole by the loons is misjudging the whole.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Only to those that read your post and my response in sequence .Not my fault you don't even know what you typed to garner the response :hysterical:


Is English your first language?


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

basketti said:


> I'll denounce the movement when they come out officially declaring that cops should be killed. If someone is claiming to be a representative, that doesn't mean they are. It may just be too loosely organized to really stand for anything.


No you wont :stars:

Nets Ignore Black Lives Matter Activists Chanting Death Threats Day After Cop Killed - See more at: http://newsbusters.org/blogs/cultur...activists-chanting-death#sthash.9S4mCCBc.dpuf


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Sawmill Jim said:


> No you wont :stars:
> 
> Nets Ignore Black Lives Matter Activists Chanting Death Threats Day After Cop Killed - See more at: http://newsbusters.org/blogs/cultur...activists-chanting-death#sthash.9S4mCCBc.dpuf


not interested in a "Yes, I will", "no, you won't" peeing contest with someone who's already having difficulty keeping up. 

The BLM movement has not claimed that they are out to kill cops, a fringe element has and claims they are part of the movement. As much as you are just burning up with desire to think they want to kill cops, I'm not buying it till it comes from the actual movement. Just because some claim to be part of the movement doesn't mean they are or that they represent the movement.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

basketti said:


> Is English your first language?


Yes try it sometimes it is far superior than liberal speak for use in conversing in this country :cowboy:


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

basketti said:


> not interested in a "Yes, I will", "no, you won't" peeing contest with someone who's already having difficulty keeping up.
> 
> The BLM movement has not claimed that they are out to kill cops, a fringe element has and claims they are part of the movement. As much as you are just burning up with desire to think they want to kill cops, I'm not buying it till it comes from the actual movement.


Well if a few thousand want make one denounce the group nothing will .:hysterical:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

***********************


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

basketti said:


> I'll denounce the movement when they come out officially declaring that cops should be killed. If someone is claiming to be a representative, that doesn't mean they are. It may just be too loosely organized to really stand for anything.


If someone claims to be a representative but BLM doesn't come out to correct their record in the national media, that silence makes a statement, too. 

And this was an ABC reporter who did the interview, not some fringe media or bush league press. I would like to think a "respectable" news organization like ABC wouldn't just take the word of the first person to show up and say they were with BLM, they would do some checking before giving them national air time. Honestly, I do think a "sanctioned" BLM group DID get carried away at that demonstration and now they are employing the tried and true, ignore it until it goes away strategy. 

But you can keep hiding behind that term "official" so you don't have to say an unkind word about them. You don't have to connect the dots if you don't want to.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> *Where did I say a crime has to be committed? I didn't, because it doesn't. A 72 hour hold is the same thing as a "psych watch." The person has to be a danger to themselves or others.
> *
> http://www.treatmentadvocacycenter.org/get-help/know-the-laws-in-your-state
> 
> ...


Sweetie, _How do you propose to find out if someone is a danger to themselves or others? ? Go up to every man, woman and child walking down the street, confine them in order to put them on a 72 hour watch? Think about how you are going to get to them in order to put them on a 72 hour hold. Methinks you've left out a major step.

Actually, I'll answer that for you as you appear to be not thinking too deeply. The person has to exhibit some sort of aberrant (def: deviating from the norm) behavior to get them noticed. You have to get them into the system in order to put them on a 72 hour watch.....ahhh.

And in answer to your second question, yes - I have a degree and have worked in jail (not prison), worked in a county psych ward and also in a rural community mental health center.....Many years in the mental health field. Oh, and I was married to psychiatrist. So yes, I've walked that walk for many years._


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Interesting reaction by a Black athlete to the BLM leader. BTW, it's not PC. He takes him to the wood shed.

* "Brothers and sisters: the only slavery in America now is the one you put yourself into." 

"*Seattle Seahawks cornerback Richard Sherman discovered that Noble(BLM leader) posted the picture above of Sherman and a teammate in a post suggesting that the athlete approved of murdering whites. He expressed his disapproval in no uncertain terms on Noble's own website."

http://www.truthrevolt.org/news/sea...livesmatter-leader-misappropriating-his-image


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

MO_cows said:


> If someone claims to be a representative but BLM doesn't come out to correct their record in the national media, that silence makes a statement, too.
> 
> And this was an ABC reporter who did the interview, not some fringe media or bush league press. I would like to think a "respectable" news organization like ABC wouldn't just take the word of the first person to show up and say they were with BLM, they would do some checking before giving them national air time. Honestly, I do think a "sanctioned" BLM group DID get carried away at that demonstration and now they are employing the tried and true, ignore it until it goes away strategy.
> 
> But you can keep hiding behind that term "official" so you don't have to say an unkind word about them. You don't have to connect the dots if you don't want to.


You may be right. They should at least be correcting them if they don't agree with it. Ignoring it certainly won't help.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Wolf mom said:


> *Sweetie*, _How do you propose to find out if someone is a danger to themselves or others? ? Go up to every man, woman and child walking down the street, confine them in order to put them on a 72 hour watch? Think about how you are going to get to them in order to put them on a 72 hour hold. Methinks you've left out a major step.
> 
> Actually, I'll answer that for you as you appear to be not thinking too deeply. The person has to exhibit some sort of aberrant (def: deviating from the norm) behavior to get them noticed. You have to get them into the system in order to put them on a 72 hour watch.....ahhh.
> 
> And in answer to your second question, yes - I have a degree and have worked in jail (not prison), worked in a county psych ward and also in a rural community mental health center.....Many years in the mental health field. Oh, and I was married to psychiatrist. So yes, I've walked that walk for many years._


_

Why do you name call? Why do you feel that is necessary? Does it make you feel better about yourself? 

Oh, then you know that there are a series of symptoms that surface when a person is mentally ill, right? And many many of them have nothing to do with violence? Things such as auditory or visual hallucinations, paranoia, personality changes, changes in lifestyle, perhaps they are more belligerent? Or withdrawn? But you knew that right? 

No need to arrest people willy nilly. In fact, most states allow family members to contact mental health agencies to have the person examined. You know that sometimes law enforcement has to get involved but the person is not arrested, right? 

Perhaps you're experience is out of date? A person does not have to be in the system to be put on a 72 hour hold. At least you admit that a 72 hour hold is the same as a "psych watch." 

Did you read the link I posted? I'm guessing not...

I'm still married to a psych nurse, but sleeping with him doesn't give me special powers. _


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Why do you name call? Why do you feel that is necessary? Does it make you feel better about yourself?
> 
> Oh, then you know that there are a series of symptoms that surface when a person is mentally ill, right? And many many of them have nothing to do with violence? Things such as auditory or visual hallucinations, paranoia, personality changes, changes in lifestyle, perhaps they are more belligerent? Or withdrawn? But you knew that right?
> 
> ...


I dated a psycho for a while once..... :runforhills:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I dated a psycho for a while once..... :runforhills:


Diagnosed or just the general variety?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> *Why do you name call*? Why do you feel that is necessary? Does it make you feel better about yourself?


John Lennon once said:



> So keep on playing those mind games together
> Doing the ritual dance in the sun
> Millions of mind guerrillas
> Putting their soul power to the karmic wheel
> Keep on playing those mind games forever


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Diagnosed or just the general variety?


No ordinary garden variety, don't know if she had ever been officially diagnosed but she had all the symptoms of bonafide nut! Sweetest girl you ever met, until she wasn't. Never knew from one minute to the next when that gasket was going to blow, but after a few months it became all too clear that it was going to at least once a day.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

> Last week in Miami at Mt. Zion Baptist Church, Nation of Islam head Louis Farrakhan said he was looking for &#8220;10,000 fearless men&#8221; to &#8220;rise up and kill those who kill us; stalk them and kill them and let them feel the pain of death that we are feeling!&#8221;


 http://www.breitbart.com/video/2015...l-those-who-kill-us-stalk-them-and-kill-them/
He later said that the 10,000 were to stand between the black community and guns of gangs and he didn't call for killing white people he clarified...


> &#8220;You know and I know and Black people know that White policemen kill us.
> &#8220;The prosecutors are liars, the judges are liars, the forensic specialists all are conspiratorial in getting a White person off. They have killed us, but they have never had to pay the price. The law of retaliation that&#8217;s in the Bible and in the Koran says it is a prescription&#8230;
> &#8220;A prescription for us &#8212; is those who kill us and seem to get away with it, we can not allow it to continue. We must rise up and kill those who kill us outside of the law of justice and when they feel death like we feel death, when they feel pain at the burying of their dead like we feel it, then maybe we can sit down to a table and act like civilized people.&#8221;


 http://newsone.com/3180919/min-louis-farrakhan-addresses-claims-he-called-for-killing-whites/ 
So only just those cops who kill blacks and don't get convicted. The question is what if they don't get convicted because the cop is innocent? Do people condemn him?

A second point concerning mental illness, who is mentally ill, who defines it? There are those who say that those who don't believe in man made global warming are mentally ill, and a famous radio talk show host says liberalism is a mental disorder. Sometimes I look at what our government has done to certain veterans who posted anti-government policy rants on face book and wonder if we are not turning into the old Soviet Union putting people in institutions for being a political dissident. http://www.rt.com/usa/chesterfield-veteran-facebook-arrest-106/

I agree some of our leaders need to be arrested. Guess I'll have to go to the mental ward now.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-lJZiqZaGA[/ame]


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Thing is, there is evidence BLM advocates the killing of cops.
> Their own words should be proof enough they condone it.


With your line of thinking all these members are advocating the killing of Chinese illegals, right? 



Sawmill Jim said:


> Bad delivery methods are not acceptable :bandwagon: Try a shove and a parachute eep:





pmondo said:


> issue hunting licenses say 3-4 illegals per license after a few licenses are filled the rest will leave on their own





TripleD said:


> Can you spot light them a night ?:goodjob:





Darren said:


> Sounds expensive. Maybe divy up the parachutes so one in ten will have a real parachute. Make sure the deportees understand this beforehand. Give them a week to high tail it out of the country on their own.





pmondo said:


> don't see why not it would be easier to see them
> 
> be cheaper then flying them back home bullets are cheap


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

BlackFeather said:


> A second point concerning mental illness, who is mentally ill, who defines it? There are those who say that those who don't believe in man made global warming are mentally ill, and a famous radio talk show host says liberalism is a mental disorder. Sometimes I look at what our government has done to certain veterans who posted anti-government policy rants on face book and wonder if we are not turning into the old Soviet Union putting people in institutions for being a political dissident. http://www.rt.com/usa/chesterfield-veteran-facebook-arrest-106/
> 
> I agree some of our leaders need to be arrested. Guess I'll have to go to the mental ward now.


The DSM5 (when I was in school it was the DMSIII, dang I feel old) defines mental illness. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSM-5

I don't have one or I'd look up liberalism and conservatism to see if they are listed.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> There is a pattern but I think most refuse to see it. Since the BLM movement started cop killings are DOWN !


There's a novel approach. The BLM movement doesn't threaten cops, it makes them safer? Seriously? Maybe the Secret Service should give awards to freaks who threaten to murder the president.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

when you shoot unarmed people, sooner or later those unarmed people will decide they'd better shoot first since the out comes going to be the same.

What the LEO needs to understand is they are greatly out numbered and desperately need the people on their side, they have failed at doing that.

I have said for some time this was going to happen, now it is. People have died and will continue to die.

Does anyone here know the three groups that are targeted first when revolution happens? LE is one of the 3.

I'm just the messenger and in no way condone the violence or what's causing it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I can't for the live of me see why ANYONE would be sane in mind and body would ever ever back a moment like is blm carp.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

beenaround said:


> when you shoot unarmed people, sooner or later those unarmed people will decide they'd better shoot first since the out comes going to be the same.
> 
> What the LEO needs to understand is they are greatly out numbered and desperately need the people on their side, they have failed at doing that.
> 
> ...


My opinion, there is some wisdom in what you say.

Some very bad things happened - or so it would seem. We have had such hype, spin and lies - we don't know the truth. But we cannot deny some did - and some were not explained.

As for not getting the people on the side of the police, maybe the police haven't done anything to get some people on their sides. I'm thinking the outrageous behavior of some have put more and more people on the side of the police, rather than less.

I certainly was angered by what seemed to be bad, unprofessional behavior on the part of police officers. I also have seen a bit of a bullying attitude in some and I don't like their military haircuts and military clothing.

I had sympathy for the people who were wronged and actually could see how hurtful it was to the black community as a whole.

My feelings have almost done a complete turnaround - while I still have sympathy for those wronged and I do understand there is justification for their anger, I can't condone what is going on now.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

poppy said:


> There's a novel approach. The BLM movement doesn't threaten cops, it makes them safer? Seriously? Maybe the Secret Service should give awards to freaks who threaten to murder the president.



Well I don't know about you but more than one thing I've done has backfired. Others pointed out cases of citizens watching their cops backs and speculated on increased viligence. 
Or perhaps the BLM just isn't very effective in creating violence against cops.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

The police represent us all. To allow criminals to attack police without very serious penalty risks anarchy. 

In my opinion, no cop killer should reach the station alive.

I have not heard yet of a policeman deliberately targeting an "innocent" civilian. Some have made horrific mistakes, doing things that policy forbade, but all of these were in situations where the policeman was already under stress. If you are holding a gun on a subject and that subject makes a sudden move you've only a split second to act--fire or not fire. A mistake is serious business; it can cost one of you your life.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Oxankle said:


> The police represent us all. To allow criminals to attack police without very serious penalty risks anarchy.
> 
> In my opinion, *no cop killer should reach the station alive.*
> 
> I have not heard yet of a policeman deliberately targeting an "innocent" civilian. Some have made horrific mistakes, doing things that policy forbade, but all of these were in situations where the policeman was already under stress. If you are holding a gun on a subject and that subject makes a sudden move you've only a split second to act--fire or not fire. A mistake is serious business; it can cost one of you your life.


I pretty much agree except the bolded part. I still believe every one is entitled to his day in court.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

arabian knight said:


> I can't for the live of me see why ANYONE would be sane in mind and body would ever ever back a moment like is blm carp.


Not everyone is sane, nor even coherent.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Not everyone is sane, nor even coherent.


Yes, that's true.

Maybe not rational.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Roof admitted to the world that he killed nine black people because they were black. Did you need him to write it in his own blood? What flag was banned?
> 
> Do you have any evidence, at all, the BLM is in any way linked to the cop killings? Anything?
> 
> Unsubstantiated, over emotional rubbish.


Roof at 1st was going to hit a college. Said so himself. Decided they might be harder to kill...so what does that say? 
He was 1st & foremost out to kill as many innocent folks as he could.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> You won't see a pattern if you refuse to look


Some have to see the person who was chanting kill cops be the one who goes & kills 'em. That's the lib common sense pattern.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Sawmill Jim said:


> BLM could pass out tags like they use in some states for deer hunting and the liberals would still defend them :hysterical:


Post of the day award.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

basketti said:


> oaky...any group you are a part of...like say conservatives. There have been some pretty ugly things that have come out of the mouths of conservatives. That I didn't agree with when I was a conservative. Do you agree with everything a fringe conservative element might advocate?
> 
> Is there a website with the mission statement of the BLM movement that says they advocate killing cops? If there is, I will fully agree with you.


The day that Conservatives call for the death of cops-be it "Pigs & a blanket, fry 'em up" or "What do we want? Dead cops! When do we want it? NOW!"-or "Kill 10,000 white people". Or "Go kill a bunch of cracker babies". Or if they are backed by communists/socialists/marxists groups? That's the day I leave the conservative group. 

There's been a few ugly things come outta the mouths of everyone. Everyone's human. But to ignore consistencies, especially when it comes to out & out hatred of another race or group, is just ignorant, among other things.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> With your line of thinking all these members are advocating the killing of Chinese illegals, right?


Whether they are advocating or not, I couldn't say, but i do know they aren't influencing the masses like BLM is doing.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> Whether they are advocating or not, I couldn't say, but i do know they aren't influencing the masses like BLM is doing.


I really hate I posted that. The CLM has been protesting outside my office every day since.....


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks to the BlackFliesMatter movement, I no longer discriminate randomly among different flies. Now all BlackFlies are lumped in the same category, and I can be sure that no Blackflies will ever have the chance to land on me, because I won't allow them anywhere near me.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

TraderBob said:


> Thanks to the BlackFliesMatter movement, I no longer discriminate randomly among different flies. Now all BlackFlies are lumped in the same category, and I can be sure that no Blackflies will ever have the chance to land on me, because I won't allow them anywhere near me.


That's segregation....I think I'll sue


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> Roof at 1st was going to hit a college. Said so himself. Decided they might be harder to kill...so what does that say?
> He was 1st & foremost out to kill as many innocent folks as he could.


So he was lying when he confessed that he killed 9 black people simply because they were black?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Whether they are advocating or not, I couldn't say, but i do know they aren't influencing the masses like BLM is doing.


Well, they stated it on an openly read forum on the internet. Correct? How is it different than what BLM said? 

Didn't both groups _say_ they would kill and how they would do it? Why do you think one group's statements are fact and the other you're not sure about?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Tricky Grama said:


> Some have to see the person who was chanting kill cops be the one who goes & kills 'em. That's the lib common sense pattern.



Some of us belive In personal responceability. 
I'm pretty sure BLM could chant in your living room all day and you wouldn't kill a cop.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*'Black Lives Matter' post leads to police chief's retirement*

_Posted: Sep 15, 2015 2:35 PM EST _ _Updated: Sep 16, 2015 4:35 PM EST _ By: WECT Staff

SURF CITY, NC (WECT) - Surf City Police Chief Mike Halstead has retired effective immediately following an emergency meeting called in reference to a Facebook post he made. Major Ron Shanahan will take over as Interim Chief.
According to Town Manager Larry Bergman, Halstead was asked to retire and Council was considering terminating him if he did not.
more with pictures, video etc.

Open letter from a Police Chief , this Black Lives Matter group is nothing more than an American born terrorist group brought on by the lie of the hands up don't shoot during the criminal thug Michael Brown incident. The FBI and other Government Law Enforcement groups need to step up and put a stop to this. The Government and blacks would not tolerate the White Supremacist group to march through the streets and call for the murders of a race of people and a group of public servants. I agree there is a race problem in this country. It is not brought on by police officer doing their sworn duty, it is brought on by the government, the President and his cronies Al Sharpton, who is a criminal tax evader (but has the support of our so called President), Jessi Jackson, Eric Holder and that ignorant CENSORED Farrakhan who should be charged with solicitation for murder, lord knows a white man would be arrested for the same actions of idiot Farrakhan. I am sure there are many hard working Black people who will agree with me. I have been a Police Officer for 35 years. I do not judge anyone by the color of their skin, but by there actions. A criminal is a criminal whether a police officer or any other profession. I will not state statistics because black lives matter do not care or believe proven statistics. I put allot of the blame for these cop murders on the media and the way they report police related shootings. There is no need to list or even state the race of a person shot by the police. It is more important to wait for the facts and report those. But and a big but that does not make money for these greedy media ass holes. When a black thug is killed by the police they are all over it as is Mr. Barack Obama. However when a police officer white, black or any race is murdered for doing his job the media is short with it's reporting or not at all. When a white person is killed by a black officer you hear nothing. Has our so called President spoke publicly about these murders of police officers by blacks, HELL NO he has not. Step up Mr. President, or step down because we do not need you. Has our Attorney General spoke against these murders, no of course not because she was appointed by Barack Obama. Now let me say this, and this is not a threat but common knowledge. I have instructed my officers to be vigilant, if threatened take appropriate action. If that means shoot a thug, then do it and answer for it while you are still alive not dead. Law Enforcement is fed up with this murderous society who want to take out those who protect and serve. Imagine if all law enforcement shut down for just 1 day. There would be murders, rapes, robberies, you name it. America wake up, all of you black, white, Mexican whatever you need the police, we do not need you. End this Black Lives Matter bull ---- and start a movement that all lives matter. As for the New Black Panther movement who wants to kill whites and cops, go for it, we are ready for you. You take one of us and there will be 100 who will step up and end you. This letter is not meant to offend anyone, just the feelings of a man who has spent the last 35 years of his life serving and protecting, for what so a thug can take it or to be treated as a criminal by the very people I swore to protect. Let's get this around folks so maybe our President and the media will get a wake up call. Be safe all of my Brothers and Sisters in blue, not white, black, yellow or brown BLUE.
http://www.wistv.com/story/30036846/black-lives-matter-post-leads-to-police-chiefs-retirement

Its a shame that he had to retire. 

Be sure and read what Richard Sherman CB of the Seattle Seahawks has to say about the Black Lives Matter movement. Truer words have never been so classily spoken.
So now members of the BLM are protesting in Surf City, NC because they don't want the chief to be able to retire with benefits after 35 yrs of service.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Mike Halstead broke the social media rules as stated by the police department. He's lucky he was offered retirement rather than simply terminating him. 

I don't understand the mind set the police are always, _without question_, right.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

The emergency meeting was held at 3 p.m. at Surf City Town Hall.
Halstead responded Tuesday night on Facebook to the outcome of this incident saying: 
"I want to thank you all for your support. I was forced to retire or be terminated. I had to beg for a 60 day severance to feed my family. That was the thanks I got from those I thought were family, I was thrown under the bus for expressing my 1st amendment rights and speaking the truth and concerns for law enforcement. I want to thank all of the folks in Surf City for your support. It was my pleasure to serve you. Thank you to my officers for your dedication, I will miss everyone of you. I would like to apologize to my family for letting you down. I also apologize to those I have offended, that was not my intent. I have served proudly for 35 years without a blemish. I guess to some Surf City Leaders that has no meaning. I guess I will learn to eat beanie wienies for a few months. I love you all."​Wednesday morning a group gathered outside of the police department holding signs that said "Honk for Halstead" and "We Support Chief Halstead."
"I was shocked and disgusted with our Town Council," said Brandy Cuff, who was part of the protest. "No other words, just disgust." She said Halstead was unfairly forced to retire. "We have freedom of speech," Cuff said."Someone who spent 35 years of dedicated service can't post his opinion, or have an opinion about that? Someone who has to watch his fellow brothers in uniform be murdered, he can't have an opinion? It makes no sense."
Cuff also said it was unfair that there was no notice about Tuesday's emergency meeting. Cuff said many community members would have come out to support Halstead, had they known about the meeting. "They gave no notice to the members of this community that have supported him for 17 years. They threw him under the bus and turned their backs on him."
http://www.wistv.com/story/30036846/black-lives-matter-post-leads-to-police-chiefs-retirement

It is a real shame for the chief and the people that he has served for so long.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope he can enjoy his retirement in peace and quiet....


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Sounds like they found an excuse to fire a good cop.
How long until it's actually illegal to speak out against certain groups?
Nazi Germany had nothing on Obamanation


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> Some have to see the person who was chanting kill cops be the one who goes & kills 'em. That's the lib common sense pattern.


Some people need proof before _accusing_ a group of killing cops. Words aren't a crime, dang why can't you (collective you) get that? 

Again, I have no idea if BLM has advocating killing cops, but there is no PROOF of it. 

There are now questions in at least two of the cop killings/shootings that you (collective you) have accused BLM of. Is that a con common sense pattern? Accuse first, be embarrassed later?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

TripleD said:


> I hope he can enjoy his retirement in peace and quiet....


I doubt it
You know how those racist thugs are, they'll throw rocks at his house, harass his family, the usual leftist tolerance.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

gapeach said:


> The emergency meeting was held at 3 p.m. at Surf City Town Hall.
> Halstead responded Tuesday night on Facebook to the outcome of this incident saying:
> "I want to thank you all for your support. I was forced to retire or be terminated. I had to beg for a 60 day severance to feed my family. That was the thanks I got from those I thought were family, I was thrown under the bus for expressing my 1st amendment rights and speaking the truth and concerns for law enforcement. I want to thank all of the folks in Surf City for your support. It was my pleasure to serve you. Thank you to my officers for your dedication, I will miss everyone of you. I would like to apologize to my family for letting you down. I also apologize to those I have offended, that was not my intent. I have served proudly for 35 years without a blemish. I guess to some Surf City Leaders that has no meaning. I guess I will learn to eat beanie wienies for a few months. I love you all."​Wednesday morning a group gathered outside of the police department holding signs that said "Honk for Halstead" and "We Support Chief Halstead."
> "I was shocked and disgusted with our Town Council," said Brandy Cuff, who was part of the protest. "No other words, just disgust." She said Halstead was unfairly forced to retire. "We have freedom of speech," Cuff said."Someone who spent 35 years of dedicated service can't post his opinion, or have an opinion about that? Someone who has to watch his fellow brothers in uniform be murdered, he can't have an opinion? It makes no sense."
> ...


Even police officers can not bring their personal politics to the job. That is not what they are paid for and not good for ALL the people they need to protect.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Sounds like they found an excuse to fire a good cop.
> How long until it's actually illegal to speak out against certain groups?
> Nazi Germany had nothing on Obamanation


So it's OK with you that he broke the social media rules? What about other rules, can they be broken too because you think he was a "good cop"? Where does it end?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Some people need proof before _accusing_ a group of killing cops. Words aren't a crime, dang why can't you (collective you) get that?
> 
> Again, I have no idea if BLM has advocating killing cops, but there is no PROOF of it.
> 
> There are now questions in at least two of the cop killings/shootings that you (collective you) have accused BLM of. Is that a con common sense pattern? Accuse first, be embarrassed later?


Again, they call for the killing of cops, how that's not proof to you, I don't know


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> I doubt it
> You know how those racist thugs are, they'll throw rocks at his house, harass his family, the usual leftist tolerance.


I hope he has a nice hilltop home and a good perimeter set up then....


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> Some of us belive In personal responceability.
> I'm pretty sure BLM could chant in your living room all day and you wouldn't kill a cop.


Of course she wouldn't. That's because she was raised to respect others and to take personal responsibility. The people BLM is influencing are people who were taught neither. BLM is not influencing blacks who work for a living and just living their lives and taking care of their families. The are influencing blacks and a few whites with the liberal gimme that mindset, many of whom have criminal records. It is not hard to convince a hoodlum who carries a gun and sometimes pops off rounds while robbing someone or sees another hoodlum with the wrong color shirt that cops deserve killing.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> So it's OK with you that he broke the social media rules? What about other rules, can they be broken too because you think he was a "good cop"? Where does it end?


Do you think it was a firing offense?
He apparently had a clean record, then was fired for speaking his mind.
The fact that he spoke out against Obama's thugs in defense of his own officers got him canned.
If you think that's fair, then there's nothing I can say to change your mind.
The president himself is at war with our police, and now they can't even speak out.
president bucket mouth can say whatever stupid thing he wants, maybe we should fire him?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

TripleD said:


> I hope he has a nice hilltop home and a good perimeter set up then....


If he does, he can probably expect a visit from the IRS thugs


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> If he does, he can probably expect a visit from the IRS thugs


He sounds like the type of refugee I'd take in.....


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Again, they call for the killing of cops, how that's not proof to you, I don't know


So you admit that the members here that called for hunting Chinese illegals is proof they have, or will, kill them. Correct? 

What about the two instances of cop killing/shooting that were _instantly_ linked to BLM by you and other members here? It's been proven that the cop shot his own car, and there is evidence that indicates the other cop killed himself. Will you admit that those two were had nothing to do with BLM? You, and others, jumped to a false conclusion and blamed a group that has been proven to be innocent in those situations?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Well, they stated it on an openly read forum on the internet. Correct? How is it different than what BLM said?
> 
> Didn't both groups _say_ they would kill and how they would do it? Why do you think one group's statements are fact and the other you're not sure about?


When homesteaders start shooting Chinese, I'll agree with you


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Cornhusker said:


> Do you think it was a firing offense?
> 
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> When homesteaders start shooting Chinese, I'll agree with you


They are more rare around here than an albino buck... not worth wasting my time on.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> When homesteaders start shooting Chinese, I'll agree with you


That's what I've said all along about BLM.  

What's the difference? Both groups are stating they will kill or want someone dead. Why do you actively accuse BLM but give the members a pass?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> So you admit that the members here that called for hunting Chinese illegals is proof they have, or will, kill them. Correct?
> 
> What about the two instances of cop killing/shooting that were _instantly_ linked to BLM by you and other members here? It's been proven that the cop shot his own car, and there is evidence that indicates the other cop killed himself. Will you admit that those two were had nothing to do with BLM? You, and others, jumped to a false conclusion and blamed a group that has been proven to be innocent in those situations?


How about all the cop shootings that were actually perpetrated by black people making pigs in a blanket?
You know, the ones you folks said aren't influenced by BLM, Obama, Sharpton or the other cop hating racists?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> That's what I've said all along about BLM.
> 
> What's the difference? Both groups are stating they will kill or want someone dead. Why do you actively accuse BLM but give the members a pass?


Homesteaders are shooting Chinese?
Are you saying black people aren't shooting cops?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm sorry, I guess the correct term is "darkly complected" people are shooting cops


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Homesteaders are shooting Chinese?
> Are you saying black people aren't shooting cops?


There is no proof of either, yet you still accuse BLM of it. Why?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> There is no proof of either, yet you still accuse BLM of it. Why?


There's no proof cops are being shot or there's no proof they are being shot by black people?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> How about all the cop shootings that were actually perpetrated by black people making pigs in a blanket?
> You know, the ones you folks said aren't influenced by BLM, Obama, Sharpton or the other cop hating racists?


All? Two have been discounted as done by the cops themselves. The shooting of Deputy Goforth has never been tied to BLM.

What other cop shootings?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> There's no proof cops are being shot or there's no proof they are being shot by black people?


Are you changing your stance from BLM to black people?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Are you changing your stance from BLM to black people?


I never said BLM was killing cops
I have repeatedly stated they are influencing people to kill cops with their hate speech and chants.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> I never said BLM was killing cops
> I have repeatedly stated they are influencing people to kill cops with their hate speech and chants.


With that logic you have to agree that the members are influencing people to kill Chinese illegal immigrants.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> With that logic you have to agree that the members are influencing people to kill Chinese illegal immigrants.


Are these members on every news channel every night?
I don't believe homesteaders are influencing anyone
And obviously you don't feel the national call to kill cops has any influence on drug addled thugs.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

:stirpot:


Irish Pixie said:


> With that logic you have to agree that the members are influencing people to kill Chinese illegal immigrants.


Do you really think ANYBODY is that blind to following people on here ?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

TripleD said:


> :stirpot:
> 
> Do you really think ANYBODY is that blind to following people on here ?


Both groups are advocating violence through words, yes? Why is BLM accused of influencing others to kill but the members aren't? Same thing.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Both groups are advocating violence through words, yes? Why is BLM accused of influencing others to kill but the members aren't? Same thing.


Because their words are actually reaching their intended audience


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Both groups are advocating violence through words, yes? Why is BLM accused of influencing others to kill but the members aren't? Same thing.


Do you think that few you quoted have ANY influence on what goes on in this country ? If so I might run for president.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Are these members on every news channel every night?
> I don't believe homesteaders are influencing anyone
> And obviously you don't feel the national call to kill cops has any influence on drug addled thugs.


It doesn't matter. They are both advocating the same thing, yet you only have an issue with one group. Why?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> It doesn't matter. They are both advocating the same thing, yet you only have an issue with one group. Why?


To start, I didn't say I only have issues with one group.
Secondly, BLM is actually influencing people.
No offense, but your defense of BLM by attacking members is a little weak.
BLM is a huge, powerful, influential group. They actually have influence, and they are backed by the Bigot Obama and Sharpton's professional riot organization.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

September 17, 2015
*Infiltrating the #BlackLivesMatter Cult*
By Matthew Vadum

It is wrong to think of the Black Lives Matter movement as merely a movement, a racist insurgency that embraces violent attacks on police and white Americans.
It is so much more.
It's a Marxist, anti-American, revolutionary cult whose members aim to unleash a reign of terror on American society. It is religious in the limited sense that the late anti-PC intellectual Christopher Hitchens used that adjective to describe the Democratic People's Republic of Korea. After visiting barren, Stalinist North Korea, where people eat grass clippings and tree bark to survive, Hitchens remarked that it was "the most religious state I've ever been to."
The Black Lives Matter cult is animated by a hatred of normal American values. Its members idolize convicted, unrepentant black militants and cop-killers Assata Shakur and Mumia Abu Jamal and have declared "war" on law enforcement. While its members openly call for police officers to be assassinated, its leaders, wishing to seem more respectable before the TV cameras, downplay the insurrectionary rhetoric whenever a member kills a cop.
Black Lives Matter disciple Joseph Thomas Johnson-Shanks, a 25-year-old black man, murdered 31-year-old white Kentucky State Trooper Joseph Cameron Ponder on Sunday night.
The perpetrator, subsequently shot dead by police, reportedly lived in Florissant, Missouri, near race riot-torn Ferguson, and his (suddenly unavailable) Facebook page indicates that he participated in demonstrations protesting the death last year of Michael Brown, a young black man killed by a white Ferguson police officer after he tried to take the officer's handgun. There is evidence that Johnson-Shanks, a convicted felon, was so preoccupied with the Brown case that he even attended Brown's funeral and graveside service. 
read more......... 
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2015/09/infiltrating_the_blacklivesmatter_cult.html

President Obamaâs senior adviser Valerie Jarrett met with Black Lives Matter activists yesterday at the White House, the latest sign that the Obama administration is involved with the controversial protest group.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

What a waste of the internet you two are arguing like that.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> What a waste of the internet you two are arguing like that.


I'm at the office . Its free to me....


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> To start, I didn't say I only have issues with one group.
> Secondly, BLM is actually influencing people.
> No offense, but your defense of BLM by attacking members is a little weak.
> BLM is a huge, powerful, influential group. They actually have influence, and they are backed by the Bigot Obama and Sharpton's professional riot organization.


Since our argument seems to be annoying people (even tho they could just not read it) I'll end with this: The premise of both groups is the same, advocating violence through words, it simply doesn't matter who has the bigger audience. You don't have a problem with inciting violence with words unless it comes from a black group. Why is that?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Since our argument seems to be annoying people (even tho they could just not read it) I'll end with this: The premise of both groups is the same, advocating violence through words, it simply doesn't matter who has the bigger audience. You don't have a problem with inciting violence with words unless it comes from a black group. Why is that?


I never said I didn't have a problem with both groups
What I do have a problem with is one is real world and getting real people killed. 
BLM is not a fantasy, not a "what if", it's a radical group spouting hatred and death.
Maybe that's not how it started, but that's how it is now.
(I didn't know we were arguing, I thought it was a discussion)


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*
Black Lives Matter Was Absent From The GOP Debate*
But are we really that shocked?

Julia Craven
Staff Reporter, The Huffington Post
09/17/2015 

WASHINGTON -- Republican candidates were not asked to address Black Lives Matter or the state of policing in the U.S. during the second GOP debate on Wednesday. 

This is disgraceful, given that Black Lives Matter is arguably the most powerful social justice movement to emerge in the last 50 years. Debate co-host and CNN reporter Jake Tapper reportedly said he regrets not addressing the issue: 
read more.............
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/black-lives-matter-gop-debate_55fad66de4b0fde8b0cd30a9


Really? Name one thing that they have ever accomplished.
Why would they be addressed or invited anyway? All they ever do is disrupt just like they disrupted a Bernie Sanders event. This was certainly not a surprise to anyone at CNN or their audience which was their largest ever. Tapper should have told them that today when he was asked..


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> So he was lying when he confessed that he killed 9 black people simply because they were black?


He said a lot of things. But he reiterated that he was looking for the easiest to kill.
My take on it was that he hated an awful lot of folks & groups.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Well, they stated it on an openly read forum on the internet. Correct? How is it different than what BLM said?
> 
> Didn't both groups _say_ they would kill and how they would do it? Why do you think one group's statements are fact and the other you're not sure about?


Common sense would tell MOST that a bad joke on this forum reaches FAR less folks than open marches of "HUNDREDS" of people covered by national tv...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Some of us belive In personal responceability.
> I'm pretty sure BLM could chant in your living room all day and you wouldn't kill a cop.


Somehow I don't believe BLM was recruiting me nor did they intend to.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> He said a lot of things. But he reiterated that he was looking for the easiest to kill.
> My take on it was that he hated an awful lot of folks & groups.


His buddy has been arrested by the FBI now.
*Charleston church suspect's friend charged with lying to FBI *

By MEG KINNARD



Sep. 18, 2015 
http://bigstory.ap.org/urn:publicid:ap.org:0fe4f44a68344c26b2e63230be026c3a


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> Common sense would tell MOST that a bad joke on this forum reaches FAR less folks than open marches of "HUNDREDS" of people covered by national tv...


I'm sorry that you can't see the basis of each is the same- words don't kill.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Tricky Grama said:


> Somehow I don't believe BLM was recruiting me nor did they intend to.



But I bet they would like to !

My thought is if they could convince you they could convince anybody.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

TripleD said:


> I hope he has a nice hilltop home and a good perimeter set up then....


You'd have to drive 100 miles from Surf City to find a "hill"


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

TripleD said:


> I'm at the office . Its free to me....


So you really should be working?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm sorry that you can't see the basis of each is the same- words don't kill.


True, words are just words, but they can cause people to kill. It's amazing how many people can be easily controlled by the words of others. Especially if those words are written down in a book beleived to be holy.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> So you really should be working?


I am working just collecting rent...............Thanks.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

Trixie said:


> My opinion, there is some wisdom in what you say.
> 
> Some very bad things happened - or so it would seem. We have had such hype, spin and lies - we don't know the truth. But we cannot deny some did - and some were not explained.
> 
> ...


Their image isn't even right. In Fl. LE uses confiscated drug cars for traffic enforcement. The same cars that people have come to know you stay away from became the image of LE. This is not good.

The good, the trust worthy must avoid even the appearance of evil and you can't use current events to outline the situation. For example google the, Chief of Police Bosch, Toledo Ohio.

We today are paying for the sins of our fathers, their fathers and their fathers.

The most powerful weapon of LE is their radio. Instead of calling for enough support to subdue an unarmed suspect shooting them is now the MO, this also is not good.

The LEO is caught between the people and the bureaucrat. If they don't have the people on their side they are at the mercy of the crat and the people who for the time have some sway of the crat will do nothing. If the people rise against the LEO the LEO is greatly outnumbered and will find no peace.

When the crat declares this nation no longer under the constitution the LEO will be on the front lines to enforce it. They desperately need the people on their side to protect them when their futures are in jeopardy for non compliance. The rise of an SS and Gestapo will come after them, some will gladly join them.

It's a powder keg the size of the U.S. 

In just about every case a radio call for enough backup would've changed the events, but even then the shootings seem to happen.


----------

